# Didn't wanna make 2 Threads - Leash Rant & Dog Park Concerns



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, first off - I think it's official that despite how good my neighborhood looks, it's crawling with idiots with no common sense. Those retractable leashes that everyone knows and loves? Someone was walking their dog, a rather large dog, looked like a GSD mix, and had no control. He was all over the place and was about to take off the woman's arm in the process. I was driving home and this dog runs in the street (still on the leash!) in front of my car. If I drove like a large majority of the people in my neighborhood do, this dog probably would have been dead. I ask - WHAT is the point of putting a dog on the leash if it can jump out in front of cars?! People who use retractable leashes in this manner are idiots. 

And my mom's irritated with me now because when we go to the dog park, I don't want to take Ozzy in either of the two sections with the big dogs. She said that he doesn't have little dog syndrome, so I shouldn't have to worry about a big dog attacking him. I know he's not going to try and attack a St. Bernard. That's not what I'm worried about. What I'm worried about is him running around playing and having fun and triggering another dog's prey drive 'cause he's so small. And I know huskies are notorious for that, and a lot of huskies to go that park. (And it's not just huskies I'm worried about, it's all big dogs whose prey drive he might trigger - just seems more common for huskies to kill small dogs at dog parks). If he runs in the opposite direction, there's no way I'm going to be able to catch up. Even one bite from a dog that's not so huge could kill him or seriously injure him. Am I in the wrong for wanting to avoid the 'big dog' part of the dog park? (There's a section designated for small dogs).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley rolled over a Lab puppy and broke her hip while they were playing during a dog social.....(he was less than a year old, maybe 9mths, can't remember exactly) Even gentle giants can hurt a small dog by accident. 

I'd say Ozzy would probably be safer in the smaller dog area for a lot of reasons.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i take my dog to the local dog park and the woods. in the woods there's group of people that meet with their dogs. there's a Shih Tzu in the woods
gathering that's the pack leader. there's all sorts of dogs there, GSD's, Mastiffs, Pit Bulls, Labs, Goldens, Doddles, Chihuahuas, Akitas, etc. all of them get along (most of the time). every now and then we have to step in. there's a small dog section that's fenced off for the smaller dogs but a lot of people bring their smaller dogs in with
the general population. i like seeing all of the dogs mix it up. you have to decide
if it's ok for your dog to play with all of the other dogs. your dog will let you
know if it wants to play with all size dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Both of the parks for all dogs are huge. I'd be fine if it was with dogs I knew - like the 3 boxers (mom's friend's dogs). I was fine with them playing with Ozzy. But I'm less fine with a bunch of big dogs I don't know running around, since we all know that people lack 'common' sense. 
I've seen a lot of small dogs in there with no problem, but idk. I'll probably just err on the side of caution and hang out with the ankle biters.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I've seen a lot of small dogs in there with no problem, but idk. I'll probably just err on the side of caution and hang out with the ankle biters.


Ankle biters?? From You??? I'm telling Ozzy...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Ankle biters?? From You??? I'm telling Ozzy...


Haha, every time we take the other dogs in (you have to pass the little dogs to get to the other parts), they all run to the fence and try to eat us. :crazy:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> And my mom's irritated with me now because when we go to the dog park, I don't want to take Ozzy in either of the two sections with the big dogs. She said that he doesn't have little dog syndrome, so I shouldn't have to worry about a big dog attacking him. I know he's not going to try and attack a St. Bernard. That's not what I'm worried about. What I'm worried about is him running around playing and having fun and triggering another dog's prey drive 'cause he's so small. And I know huskies are notorious for that, and a lot of huskies to go that park. (And it's not just huskies I'm worried about, it's all big dogs whose prey drive he might trigger - just seems more common for huskies to kill small dogs at dog parks). If he runs in the opposite direction, there's no way I'm going to be able to catch up. Even one bite from a dog that's not so huge could kill him or seriously injure him. Am I in the wrong for wanting to avoid the 'big dog' part of the dog park? (There's a section designated for small dogs).


I think you are right not to take Ozzy in with the big dogs. My very first time at the dog park, I went with Raven and my friend and her Yorkie Poo. There were no small dogs and we weren't very educated in dog parks so we let the Yorkie Poo in with the big dogs. Everything was fine for about 20 minutes until the Yorkie Poo took off running and 2 greyhounds zeroed in on her. Next thing we knew there were 5 dogs trying to get to her including a huge Mastiff. Luckily she walked away with just a small puncture wound but she could have been killed. 

Stick with the small dog section for Ozzy's safety. It's not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Do NOT take him into the big dog section. He could be seriously injured or killed. I don't use dog parks any longer and haven't for years, but when I did it was very frustrating to see people bring little bitty dogs into the big dog sections because many large breed dogs are "dog friendly" but not LITTLE dog friendly. I, as the owner of german shepherds, don't want to be responsible if my big dog and your little dog start wrestling and yours gets hurt. I'm not even talking about attacked. But the fact is a big dog can accidently hurt a dog the size of Ozzy very easily. Ask any ortho surgeon.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

A lot of people take their small dogs into the big dog part with no issues, but I'm not sure I want to take that risk. 

First time I went, someone took their Chi in and it was almost killed by a pit bull. Chi brought it on though, it was antagonizing the pit. But a bunch of other dogs joined in and the pit took the Chi in the water - it was scary.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono has high prey drive, but he's never mistaken a small dog for prey. He's even gently played with an 8 week old chihuahua puppy(it was like the size of a friggin' hamster). 

But that's just him, there's probably quite a few dogs that consider small dogs prey. I think my biggest concern would be Ozzy getting trampled or stepped on. One time Chrono was running towards his ball and a whippet was running around like crazy and turned in front of him and Chrono sent that dog flying 10 feet. Chrono didn't even notice he ran into anything. I was surprised when that dog got back up uninjured.

Even with a bunch of big dogs that don't consider small dogs prey, a small dog can still get seriously injured. There's a reason there are different sections for different sizes of dogs.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think that's smart. Back when we did do dog parks, a fast running dog of any size easily triggered Argos' prey drive. He like to run it down and body check it. He never went in for an attack or anything (He was just a 70lb puppy at the time)...but I could easily see how he would injure a small dog that way. I got very god at recognizing dogs that would be "trouble" for us as soon as they got in the gate and take preventative measures...but so many dog park attendees are not that aware.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't do off leash parks either, but when I went with a friend, I was always annoyed when people let their little dogs in with the big dogs. So many of them do have small dog syndrome, and I saw more than a couple scuffles happen - almost all of them were caused by the little dog, but the big dog gets the blame. Fortunately, I never saw a dog get injured to the point of a vet visit, but a few of them could have gone very wrong. A lot of big dogs aren't great with small dogs either - I have had the hardest time socializing Kokoda to small dogs, since there are very few that we have come across that don't try to attack her! 

I know Ozzy does behave around bigger dogs, but he is SO fragile that I would avoid the unknown big dogs when off leash. It would take nothing for my GSDs playing with each other to do irreparable harm to Ozzy and they probably wouldn't have even noticed he was there. I would err on the side of caution on this one and hang out with the anklebiters on this one


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it would have to do with Ozzy's temperament too. When I worked doggy daycare, we would have smaller dogs every once in a while in the bigger dog yard, but they were small dogs with alot of attitude. Like a Jack Russel female that absolutely ruled the roost. Smaller dogs that could really stick up for themselves and create space around them so they didnt get knocked over and stepped on. This was also in a situation where I had very good control over every dog in the yard. 

Now that kind of attitude around the wrong big dog could get him chopped on though. I wouldn't like my Poms or Chihuahua in a big-dog dog park where I had virutally no control over the other dogs. But that's just me.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I would do whatever makes you comfortable at the dog park, i know I wouldn't let skylar off leash around small dogs, even though she's good with them, i just wouldn't totally trust her instincts. 
And i really don't think people realize how crappy those retractable leashes are! there was a little girl walking a huge husky on one of those in our neighbourhood, and it was pulling her down the street! also, it has a history of being aggressive, :crazy:


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't agree more! I will never go to another dog park again, I have my reasons. As for the 250ft expandable leads lol the lady next door uses one to walk her dog.....well I was out in the yard w my dog and the woman came out of her driveway with her dog on the ex-lead, sooooo her dog saw my dog and took off running and pulled the old lady to the ground! I kind of felt bad but at the same point I felt that if she trained her dog to walk the right way, this wouldn't have happened. I'm glad she didn't break anything.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

As the owner of a big, clumsy, rambunctious, friendly puppy, one of my biggest stressors at the dog park is the thought of Shasta hurting a smaller dog by accident. It could happen so fast that even if I were standing right next to her, I might not be able to prevent it. If there's an area dedicated to smaller dogs, why not use it? Just seems prudent.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't like DPs for obvious reasons. I don't take mine to them.
However, I've used the retractable leash with Sadi when she was a puppy. I ditched it after a couple months.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I also have NO use for dog parks.

BUT I think it is foolish to take small dogs in with large dogs that you don't know. It is just asking for trouble. ("Trouble" being a seriously injured or dead little dog.) Not only due to the fact that a large dog could hurt a small one INTENTIONALLY but they are too easily "broken" accidentally.

As far as the fact that "other people do it", it makes me think of the old "If so-and-so jumped off of the bridge, would YOU have to do it too"?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

And some of these trails are getting out of hand as well, I live in the country and there are no street lights so when I get home from work I take my dog to a local elementary school that has a lighted walking trail behind it, anyway, Me and my fiance were walking our dog and we came upon a woman and she was letting her little white dog walk off leash, so I asked the woman to either leash her dog or pick him up, she said " Oh Baxter won't bother you don't worry about it" hmmmmmmm Ok so I tried to pass but the dogs got together for a second and Baxter nipped my pup on her mouth! WTF? The lady said Ohhhhhhhhh once he gets to know you he won't do that anymore..........really? REALLY? I wanted to kick Baxter like a football. I usually have a big mouth but I couldn't even say anything. I wonder what goes through peoples heads sometimes? And I hate when people humanize their dogs, she was telling "Baxter" that he shouldn't have done that cause he scared my pup? OK lady....ughhhhhhhh where is Michal Vick when you need him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi.... to each their own. he's YOUR dog. You want him to be safe. Ozzy doesnt know mean dogs and he probably doesnt realize that some dogs are interested in trying to eat him for lunch. considering his general size, i wouldnt take him in with the big dogs. You're a responsible pet owner so its really about what YOU feel comfy with. personally if i had a small dog like Ozzy, he'd never get near the big dog side just because you never know who's dog is going to decide they're tired of being nice to smaller dogs. 

and i dont think retractable leashes should be allowed period. on a walk, a dog shouldnt have that kind of freedom and it doesnt matter how well made the leash is supposed to be.... it will eventually break and then you have a loose dog.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> And some of these trails are getting out of hand as well, I live in the country and there are no street lights so when I get home from work I take my dog to a local elementary school that has a lighted walking trail behind it, anyway, Me and my fiance were walking our dog and we came upon a woman and she was letting her little white dog walk off leash, so I asked the woman to either leash her dog or pick him up, she said " Oh Baxter won't bother you don't worry about it" hmmmmmmm Ok so I tried to pass but the dogs got together for a second and Baxter nipped my pup on her mouth! WTF? The lady said Ohhhhhhhhh once he gets to know you he won't do that anymore..........really? REALLY? I wanted to kick Baxter like a football. I usually have a big mouth but I couldn't even say anything. I wonder what goes through peoples heads sometimes? And I hate when people humanize their dogs, she was telling "Baxter" that he shouldn't have done that cause he scared my pup? OK lady....ughhhhhhhh where is Michal Vick when you need him.


So you came upon her and her dog, were concerned and told her to pickup her dog. Hmmm. Why didn't you just pick up yours? 

You had a good hunch the dog would be a problem, same with the owner. Why put your pup into the middle of that when you didn't have to?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> So you came upon her and her dog, were concerned and told her to pickup her dog. Hmmm. Why didn't you just pick up yours?
> 
> You had a good hunch the dog would be a problem, same with the owner. Why put your pup into the middle of that when you didn't have to?


Maybe their "pup" was too big to pick up that easily. "Pup" doesn't necesarily mean a baby puppy, it could have been 50+lbs.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> Maybe their "pup" was too big to pick up that easily. "Pup" doesn't necesarily mean a baby puppy, it could have been 50+lbs.


True, but I still say it could have been avoided.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> So you came upon her and her dog, were concerned and told her to pickup her dog. Hmmm. Why didn't you just pick up yours?
> 
> You had a good hunch the dog would be a problem, same with the owner. Why put your pup into the middle of that when you didn't have to?


I think because the OP's dog WAS on leash. The other owner, due to her dog's size, had the option to leash OR pick up her dog. But when you have a dog on leash, you have very little control over another dog, who is off leash, approaching yours. My dog is leash reactive. If I'm walking my dog in my neighborhood, you're darn tooting that I'd ask the other owner to leash or pick up their dog. 

Yes, she "came upon them" but it was not an off leash area. It was a walking trail behind an elementary school. You have the right to walk your dog without being accosted by a free-roaming dog. 

It was an "on leash" area. How should she have passed? It is totally inconsiderate to have a dog off leash in an on leash area and NOT pick up the dog or put him back on leash when another dog approaches. That's a lot of nerve, IMO.

I take my dog off leash in open area in my neighboorhood. When another dog approaches, I pick up his leash. Despite the fact that he's fine with other dogs off leash, I don't know the other dogs or their reactions. It would be unfair of me to put another dog and their owner in that position when it's not a designated "off leash" area. 

Trust me, my dog wasn't leash reactive until two free roaming dogs attacked him on leash. It's a bad situation for everyone.

But the option wasn't just to pick up their dog. They had the option to put their dog on leash.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> I think because the OP's dog WAS on leash. The other owner, due to her dog's size, had the option to leash OR pick up her dog. But when you have a dog on leash, you have very little control over another dog, who is off leash, approaching yours. My dog is leash reactive. If I'm walking my dog in my neighborhood, you're darn tooting that I'd ask the other owner to leash or pick up their dog.
> 
> Yes, she "came upon them" but it was not an off leash area. It was a walking trail behind an elementary school. You have the right to walk your dog without being accosted by a free-roaming dog.
> 
> ...


Ah, but the lady was a twit, didn't want play by the rules did she? She was irresponsible, no argument, but to push it resulted in a nip to her pup.

Just sayin' I wouldn't have is all. It's an opinion. It's also ANOTHER reason I don't go for public doggie places, no two people will agree on proper etiquette, and will always argue their position is rightful.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> Ah, but the lady was a twit, didn't want play by the rules did she? She was irresponsible, no argument, but to push it resulted in a nip to her pup.


I guess I don't see it as pushing it by trying to PASS the lady and her dog. Let's say she was heading home. Shouldn't she have the right to by pass the lady to leave? 

I think what I took issue with was your point that the OP "came upon the lady" as if the lady had right of way since she was there first. Or that she shouldn't have told the lady to pick up her dog OR leash. The lady, IMO, should have been told that.

If I read your post wrong, I apologize. But how it came across to me, with your underlying the "came upon them" and how you took issue with what she said about picking up her dog, that you thought the OP was in the wrong in both those instances.

No question the lady was irresponsible. And maybe the OP could have gone the other way. But I don't think it was out of line to tell the woman to control her dog so she could pass.



> also ANOTHER reason I don't go for public doggie places, no two people will agree on proper etiquette, and will always argue their position is rightful.


No argument from me about this one.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> And some of these trails are getting out of hand as well, I live in the country and there are no street lights so when I get home from work I take my dog to a local elementary school that has a lighted walking trail behind it, anyway, Me and my fiance were walking our dog and we came upon a woman and she was letting her little white dog walk off leash, so I asked the woman to either leash her dog or pick him up, she said " Oh Baxter won't bother you don't worry about it" hmmmmmmm Ok so I tried to pass but the dogs got together for a second and Baxter nipped my pup on her mouth! WTF? The lady said Ohhhhhhhhh once he gets to know you he won't do that anymore..........really? REALLY? I wanted to kick Baxter like a football. I usually have a big mouth but I couldn't even say anything. I wonder what goes through peoples heads sometimes? And I hate when people humanize their dogs, she was telling "Baxter" that he shouldn't have done that cause he scared my pup? OK lady....ughhhhhhhh where is Michal Vick when you need him.


 
Maybe you could wait and take your dog back when he is all grown up and meet that same idiot again?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> True, but I still say it could have been avoided.


Yea, with a good swift kick!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Yea, with a good swift kick!


I guess that's an option...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> I guess that's an option...


Would be for me! *If *my puppy was about to be attacked and he was just a little guy unable to defend himself.

You prefer to let your puppy get bitten - that is your decision of course!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Stay in the little dog area. My nieces gsd likes to think little dogs are his for the chasing. Our gsd Shadow is fantastic with small dogs, she's been raised with them, but not all big dogs are as gentle with small ones. I've also heard to many stories of smaller dogs getting broken bones by other dogs playing with them.

As for the retractable leash, they are stupid. We had one when Shadow was just a small pup, we gave up using it really quickly. Even using them at the park so that dogs can have a long area to walk in causes problems. My son used ours with Shadow just once at the park and her legs got tangled (a broken or severed bone waiting to happen).

Ozzy is your dog, you do what is right for you guys. I think your an awesome dog owner.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> So you came upon her and her dog, were concerned and told her to pickup her dog. Hmmm. Why didn't you just pick up yours?
> 
> You had a good hunch the dog would be a problem, same with the owner. Why put your pup into the middle of that when you didn't have to?


because, even if Denali HAD picked up her dog, that wouldn't have stopped the off-leash dog from jumping up and still harassing?


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> because, even if Denali HAD picked up her dog, that wouldn't have stopped the off-leash dog from jumping up and still harassing?


Well, I thought was that the dog was small enough to do just that. And, it's happened to me before. I just picked my pup up and proceeded.

Then, A what-if the dog is 50#? 

Well, then. I could assert myself and push on despite the response of idiot dog owner's assurance into a situation that results in the way it did, or. Evaluate, reconsider going forth because the risk on an encounter is too great and the encounter is not something I have 100% control over. Not to mention, it puts my dog in a position to fail if it should retaliate

Now we're back to small dog. 

Heck I don't know how big her dog is. 

Trail disputes between user groups are common around here, and are a main reason trails like hers end up closed to dog owners. 

I know, we have one here that closed because of it, and as a coincident, happens to be adjacent to a elementary school. 

Imagine that.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Would be for me! *If *my puppy was about to be attacked and he was just a little guy unable to defend himself.
> 
> You prefer to let your puppy get bitten - that is your decision of course!


No sir, you may have missed my reply. I wouldn't let it get that far, because I don't prefer to have it bitten.

I don't agree with your response at all. 

However, if you think it works for YOU, knock yourself out bud. Let me know how that works for you.

opcorn:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a retractable leash and have no problems with it. You just have to anticpate and act rather than react too late.
As for dog parks, I am ambivalent. There is one near me and I have tried it several times with mixed success. Mostly, my dog just stays by me because the other ones are going nuts chasing each other. So she's not benefitting ..... even after several visits. She is very cautious about who she plays with. Not the most fearless dog in the world by any stretch.


----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

Someone brought a tiny dog into the big dog section a couple weeks ago and it kind of pissed me off. Chief is 5.5 months old and almost 60lb but when he see's a tiny dog running, he's chasing it. Any tumble and he could have hurt the dog. Also, whenever a dog (of any size) nips at him, he doesn't take any crap. It made me on edge just because he could have accidentally hurt the little ankle biter. the little dogs owners thought it was fun and saw no problem in it. All fun and games until their dog leaves with broken bones or worse.

Good on you for not wanting to put your dog in that situation!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> So you came upon her and her dog, were concerned and told her to pickup her dog. Hmmm. Why didn't you just pick up yours?
> 
> You had a good hunch the dog would be a problem, same with the owner. Why put your pup into the middle of that when you didn't have to?


 
LOL, my dog was on a 6ft lead next to me, her dog was not on a leash ( we have a leash law in PA) I am in no way picking up my dog, a 7 month old GSD for that reason, I asked her nicely to either pick the dog up or leash it, it was or is a 8 lb little white thing. I feel I did the right thing except I should have told her to walk right by me.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

There realy was no place for me to go? I could have ran in the other direction but that's not me. My pup was in a sit next to me but my fault for not DEMANDING for her to pick up her dog or leash it. She had no control over the dog at all and I'm sorry if I offended some on here but I walk my dog to my left and she walks like a soldier and that's the way I want it, if the lady did the same we would have said "hello" and walked right by.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> There realy was no place for me to go? I could have ran in the other direction but that's not me. My pup was in a sit next to me but my fault for not DEMANDING for her to pick up her dog or leash it. She had no control over the dog at all and I'm sorry if I offended some on here but I walk my dog to my left and she walks like a soldier and that's the way I want it, if the lady did the same we would have said "hello" and walked right by.


Just to be clear, I just asked a simple question, and I'm not offended in the least by what you did or didn't do. Honestly, it sucks when you're doing the right thing by following the law, leashing your dog and someone else isn't.

If I offended you, that wasn't my intent and I apologize to you.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> LOL, my dog was on a 6ft lead next to me, her dog was not on a leash ( we have a leash law in PA) I am in no way picking up my dog, a 7 month old GSD for that reason, I asked her nicely to either pick the dog up or leash it, it was or is a 8 lb little white thing. I feel I did the right thing except I should have told her to walk right by me.


Thanks DG for clarifying the size of your dog and the situation. I think it really helps to know. I am very interested in things that affect dogs and trail access. That's all.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I use a retractable leash and have no problems with it. You just have to anticpate and act rather than react too late.
> As for dog parks, I am ambivalent. There is one near me and I have tried it several times with mixed success. Mostly, my dog just stays by me because the other ones are going nuts chasing each other. So she's not benefitting ..... even after several visits. She is very cautious about who she plays with. Not the most fearless dog in the world by any stretch.


PaddyD, I used one with my puppy and the thing was great. She was like a fish with four legs. It was helpful in training her. I had a 20ft cotton Training lead that was a bitch to recoil, so I went with retractable.

I do agree they must be carefully used and should swapped for a standard lead out once the dog is bigger.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Retractable leashes are fine when used correctly. It's when the ding-dongs use them that drives me nuts. 

But I'm not going to be putting Ozzy in a situation where I feel he'll be at risk simply to please my mom. I was thinking last night how many Great Danes go there. We went one time and there were 7 there at one time. I don't even want to think of how much damage a Great Dane could accidentally do to him, much less intentionally.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> LOL, my dog was on a 6ft lead next to me, her dog was not on a leash ( we have a leash law in PA) I am in no way picking up my dog, a 7 month old GSD for that reason, I asked her nicely to either pick the dog up or leash it, it was or is a 8 lb little white thing. I feel I did the right thing except I should have told her to walk right by me.


You mean you didn't want to pick up your 7 mo old puppy? I can see your point, but you have to admit it would have been a funny sight!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

codmaster said:


> You mean you didn't want to pick up your 7 mo old puppy? I can see your point, but you have to admit it would have been a funny sight!


By the way it sounds, she probably could... :rofl:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> Retractable leashes are fine when used correctly. It's when the ding-dongs use them that drives me nuts.
> 
> But I'm not going to be putting Ozzy in a situation where I feel he'll be at risk simply to please my mom. I was thinking last night how many Great Danes go there. We went one time and there were 7 there at one time. I don't even want to think of how much damage a Great Dane could accidentally do to him, much less intentionally.


Those great danes are the roughest players I've ever seen! I'd definitely be scared of them stepping on a little dog or tumbling into one. Chrono has a tough time playing with great danes, they like to leap right over him :crazy:.

Once at the dog park a lady had a young great dane and it jumped into her from behind and toppled her over. I think she ended up going to the hospital with a knee injury. :help:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't put Ozzy in the big dog part either

My sister has two papillons, the biggest mutant weighing around 13lbs Masi has grown up with them, but obviously outweighs them by about 60 pounds. 

Though they play well together, and the paps insist on beating the snot out of her, we are very careful that the big "lug", doesn't fall or land on one by accident. Because of them, she prefers to interact with small dogs (if they are not familiar to her) vs big unfamilar dogs. Her action of choice is to charge up to them 90 miles per hour, put the brakes on, turn around and run, (trying to get them to chase her).

For obvious reasons, I do not let her play offleash with little dogs other than my sisters, just because I don't want her to end up squishing a little dog or breaking a leg by accident..

Stick to the small dogs, he'll most likely be less inclined to get injured


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> Just to be clear, I just asked a simple question, and I'm not offended in the least by what you did or didn't do. Honestly, it sucks when you're doing the right thing by following the law, leashing your dog and someone else isn't.
> 
> If I offended you, that wasn't my intent and I apologize to you.


 
No need to apologize Kelly, I get all worked up kinda quick lol


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> By the way it sounds, she probably could... :rofl:


 
I think I need to change my name on here lol, I'm a guy but my screen name is soooooo...........like..........girly? I wanted just Denali, my dogs name but I for some reason I put the girl behind it cause she's a girl. Oh well


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My very gentle GSD stepped on my sheltie just passing through and broke 3 of the 4 bones in the top of the sheltie's paw. Big dogs can hurt small dogs without even knowing they are doing it, let alone introducing the very real threat of the prey drive trigger. There is a reason dog parks are starting to create separate spaces for small and large dogs. I don't go to dog parks anymore (too many irresponsible owners), but if I did I would NEVER take my sheltie to the large dog area.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> I think I need to change my name on here lol, I'm a guy but my screen name is soooooo...........like..........girly? I wanted just Denali, my dogs name but I for some reason I put the girl behind it cause she's a girl. Oh well


Yeah that's false advertising.. LOL


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> No sir, you may have missed my reply. I wouldn't let it get that far, because I don't prefer to have it bitten.I don't agree with your response at all.
> However, if you think it works for YOU, knock yourself out bud. Let me know how that works for you.opcorn:


Hey bud, no I didn't miss your reply.

I guess that you would turn around and just hustle your dog away, huh? Or how else would you "not let it get that far"?

BTW, *I do know* that it works for me because I *have* protected my pup when he was just a puppy from any other dog that came up to us too aggressively. Would you prefer that your dog gets bitten? 

And just so you are aware, it really truly doesn't matter that you don't agree. But I am guessing that even you realize that.

What if you can not get him away quickly enough? Maybe you would pick up your 50lb pup - think you could get him high enough so the other dog couldn't jump up and nip him? Maybe balance him on your head?


----------

